# Piranha POTM May 2004 - Finals



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

1.









2.


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Picture 1 Is Unbelievable!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its Perfect Who is the owner???????


----------



## Floop (May 12, 2004)

They're both so nice I don't know which one to vote for.


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

i like pic. 1, but that tank looks huge...


----------



## squirelfish (Nov 3, 2003)

Pic one must be a shot from a public aquarium!!! 2 is a great pic...


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

if pic 1 is a public aquarium, i dont think it should have a chance to be POTM, needs to be users and there personal Ps and tanks. most users cannot compete with a public aquarium set-up. so what it gonna do? boil down to who can go to the damn zoo and take the best pics?


----------



## nickg (Mar 23, 2003)

Are there more pics coming or was it just 2 entries this month?? Last month was HUGE!!!!

Nickg


----------



## Grmast (May 2, 2004)

How do I submit my picture???
you can download them in Winrar format at http://www3.sk.sympatico.ca/grmast/fish.rar

Please let me know and I will submit them


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

Grmast said:


> How do I submit my picture???
> you can download them in Winrar format at http://www3.sk.sympatico.ca/grmast/fish.rar
> 
> Please let me know and I will submit them


 Too late now, you have to wait for next month


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

Memphis said:


> if pic 1 is a public aquarium, i dont think it should have a chance to be POTM, needs to be users and there personal Ps and tanks. most users cannot compete with a public aquarium set-up. so what it gonna do? boil down to who can go to the damn zoo and take the best pics?


 I agree wholeheartidly, I was up against that picture of the zoo and lost. I came in second to it but how can i or anyone compete with the zoo?

I'm sure the zoo will be very happy when they find out they've won POTM.

Whoever put that picture up defend yourself I'd like to hear it.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Pic #1 is awesome. I love the aquascaping. It's not a zoo pic, it's a personal tank of one of our members :nod:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

#1


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

#2 Represents the "Idea" Piranha.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

nickg said:


> Are there more pics coming or was it just 2 entries this month?? Last month was HUGE!!!!
> 
> Nickg


 It's the finals already.... You're being slow, Nick


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

If that really is someones home aquarium I am extremely impressed. What size tank?


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

Both are awesome pics. Knowing that number one is a personal home P and tank, and not from a public aquarium or zoo, it gets my vote.

However, number two is an awesome specimen picture. I don't think that I have ever seen a clearer depiction of a _P. Natt_ anywhere.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i would be in the final ..but that damn PHOTO NAZIS..banned me..






























...both are great pictures...decision..decision..


----------



## st.anger (May 2, 2004)

both are nice pic, 1- tank of the month 2- fish of the month


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet finals this month
though one


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Memphis said:


> if pic 1 is a public aquarium, i dont think it should have a chance to be POTM, needs to be users and there personal Ps and tanks. most users cannot compete with a public aquarium set-up. so what it gonna do? boil down to who can go to the damn zoo and take the best pics?


 You're supposed to judge based of the quality and composition of the pic, the subject is (supposed to be) secondary. As long as he did in fact take that pic and didn't just find it somewhere or scan it out of a book he's OK.

-PK


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I voted for #2 because it is the best pic.


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

the 1st pic is amazing....


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

it is supposed to be based on picture quality and i think some people forget that.
i voted pic 2.
dixon


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Omg both pictures rock but i think no.1 rulez!!!!


----------



## CaminoMan78 (May 25, 2004)

Both are awesome pics, the plants just make #1 better even though I like the fish in #2


----------



## chewwie419 (Mar 29, 2004)

# 1


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)




----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, it's pretty obvious by now - number one wins the May edition of the Piranha POTM contest - congrats *nish113*


----------

